# Thermapen



## Deckhand (May 25, 2012)

Just bought one of these. Must be the BBQ guy in me.


http://www.thermoworks.com/products/thermapen/splashproof_thermapen_limited_edition.html


----------



## schanop (May 25, 2012)

Nice .... I've got a few ThermoWorks' product myself, including an orange pen for barbie.


----------



## mhlee (May 25, 2012)

NICE. :devilburn:


----------



## Namaxy (May 25, 2012)

Yeah - just got the flame edition e-mail today. Can't live without mine, and I take them everywhere I cook.


----------



## cnochef (May 26, 2012)

Love my Thermapen, one of the best kitchen gadgets ever!


----------



## mc2442 (May 26, 2012)

Soooo much better than other tempature pens I have tried. Very quick and accurate.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 26, 2012)

You made Guy Fieri proud.


----------



## Deckhand (May 26, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> You made Guy Fieri proud.


 You are killing me. I thought that too, but I needed a thermapen and am getting a big green egg xl, along with vacmaster and sous vide. Thought what the heck good fit for the BBQ. :thebbq: I was waiting for this comment. I still think its cool looking and certainly not getting the matching knives:scared4:


----------



## wenus2 (May 26, 2012)

Congrats, I bought an orange one on purpose... So I could find it in the drawer. It's working out well for me 
Thermapen does kick arse in a major way.


----------



## Kyle (May 26, 2012)

wenus2 said:


> Congrats, I bought an orange one on purpose... So I could find it in the drawer. It's working out well for me
> Thermapen does kick arse in a major way.



That's why I bought my green thermapen! I love it!


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 1, 2012)

Just an FYI on orders over $95 like the limited I bought you get a free keychain thermapen from them. It's cool! Since I recently ordered and brought it up to them Tom is sending me one. That's customer service.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 6, 2012)

Deckhand said:


> Just an FYI on orders over $95 like the limited I bought you get a free keychain thermapen from them. It's cool! Since I recently ordered and brought it up to them Tom is sending me one. That's customer service.



Update received the key chain thermapen today with more jelly beans. I always knew they were the best, but that was some incredible customer service. Definitely will be a lifetime customer.


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 7, 2012)

When it comes time to replace my Thermapen, I've been toying with the idea of just getting a thermocouple reader like this one. Then I can just replace the probe if it breaks, or use different probes for different purposes--e.g. get one on a lead that can go in the oven, or a needle probe for checking steaks. Also probably easier to wash when you can disconnect the probe from the meter.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah, speaking of Thermapen. Is this Tom you speak of Tom Fischer? I keep getting e-mails from him and I can't figure out why? I'm not sure if I ever bought one. (I buy a bunch of stuff) 

Anyone else know what I'm talking about?

And because I'm a cynic, this thread smells of Denmark. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 7, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Ah, speaking of Thermapen. Is this Tom you speak of Tom Fischer? I keep getting e-mails from him and I can't figure out why? I'm not sure if I ever bought one. (I buy a bunch of stuff)
> 
> Anyone else know what I'm talking about?
> 
> And because I'm a cynic, this thread smells of Denmark. Just thinking out loud.





Do explain the denmark-comment, i can't figure out what is meant by it


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Do explain the denmark-comment, i can't figure out what is meant by it



Shakespeare: "something rotten in the state of Denmark"

Salty, Yes Tom Fisher is the VP of Thermoworks and Yes the promo emails have his name on them, and I do Not believe there's anything funny here. 
Just a happy customer reporting good customer service.


----------



## Candlejack (Jun 7, 2012)

wenus2 said:


> Shakespeare: "something rotten in the state of Denmark"
> 
> Salty, Yes Tom Fisher is the VP of Thermoworks and Yes the promo emails have his name on them, and I do Not believe there's anything funny here.
> Just a happy customer reporting good customer service.



Oh, of course. 

Thanks.. my mind wandered to some kind of conspiracy theory about maxim..


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 7, 2012)

Love the product, but once you buy a few you definitely hit the frequent e-mail list. I just ignore/delete them, but I would imagine given the high quality of their customer service that they would gladly take you off the list....unlike some companies and the Nigerian royalty guy who needs help moving his money to the US....:eyebrow:


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 7, 2012)

wenus2 said:


> Shakespeare: "something rotten in the state of Denmark"
> 
> Salty, Yes Tom Fisher is the VP of Thermoworks and Yes the promo emails have his name on them, and I do Not believe there's anything funny here.
> Just a happy customer reporting good customer service.



Yep.


----------



## Kyle (Jun 7, 2012)

I had to remove myself from their emails. I appreciate them letting me know about great deals, but they were too frequent. And besides, I only have a need for so many $100 thermometers.


----------

